# Marcin Held



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Has anyone else started to lose faith that this kid will ever start to live up to his hype? I was really excited when he first came to Bellator, but he hasnt seemed to make any progress on his offensive or defensive striking. He clearly has a ton of bjj talent, but he needs to train at a camp that can help him develop his stand up game.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

joshua7789 said:


> Has anyone else started to lose faith that this kid will ever start to live up to his hype? I was really excited when he first came to Bellator, but he hasnt seemed to make any progress on his offensive or defensive striking. He clearly has a ton of bjj talent, but he needs to train at a camp that can help him develop his stand up game.


He is what he is. Guys who are regularly willing to sacrifice position in favor of a submission attempt are exciting to watch, but they aren't likely to string together meaningful win streaks at the higher levels. If he ever had any real hype it was misplaced.


----------



## FixedPartialArt (Jun 14, 2011)

LOL

The irony is these posts were composed after the Jansen loss. That's when I gained faith in Held, actually. He showed greater athletic potential, and was kicking Jansen's ass in the stand-up and in general before he gassed hard. So the comment he didn't make progress in his offensive and defensive striking was inexplicable. 

He actually took Jansen down in that fight, which was no small feat.

Since he's only improved on his wrestling and striking since transferring to Roufusport. He's always had the creative way to get the fight to the ground if his td's nor stand-up was working.

I don't think you should have ever lost faith in Held if you had it in the first place. The KID (which was the appropriate choice of word) was just a kid by MMA standards at just past his 21st birthday. You shouldn't have expected him to be a finished product yet. Next to nobody is in MMA.

It wouldn't surprise me much if he even took the title already since he's rounded out his game and has x-factor of his creativity that others don't.


----------

